Ask HN: What are the best tools for web scraping for non-programmers? - searchers
======
Ihateusernames2
Chrome Devtools.

That sounds silly, and it is. But really, in many cases the data you want to
scrape is already loaded to the page in a useful format. For example, take
Politico's 2016 election results data:
[https://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president...](https://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president/colorado/)

If you go to devtools > network > XHR, you'll see the page for Colorado loads
a file containing all of the results in a format you should be able to parse.
This example is a bit tricky, as parsing it as a non-programmer might still be
a bit challenging, but some sites will load data as a CSV.

I know this doesn't exactly answer your question, but I think it would help
non-programmers to know this.

